# Brain Fart #2



## Erilia (Jul 23, 2015)

I did a few comics strip since last times I put one on here, I'll try and post them all :biggrin: 
Hope you enjoy !


----------



## FanKi (Apr 23, 2015)

Jajajajajjajajajajajajajaja so real xD


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

This is sweet. I love it.


----------



## Erilia (Jul 23, 2015)

Thank you guys, glad you like it.


----------



## dickhutchings (Oct 6, 2015)

Made me laugh. Thanks


----------



## Erilia (Jul 23, 2015)

dickhutchings said:


> Made me laugh. Thanks


Thank you for laughing :biggrin:


----------

